# Looking for Mini Bluetooth Keyboard's...what do you use?



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, i have to android devices i would like to be able to connect a Bluetooth keyboard to it to type assays on the go with. I would like to keep it in a respectable price range while still having good connection, battery life, and build quality. In all $50 is my Max besides a full size keyboard...

Now my first choice was a full size keyboard...take a look:

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...134&path=19ed520a3142e25ea6cb240d0bf86d2fen02

see for that keyboard i know i can trust that company in good build quality and good battery life, but with an $80 Price tag, its a bit much for a keyboard.

Next are some mini's off of Amazon.ca...take a look:

1. $15

Mini Bluetooth Keyboard for iPad/iPhone 4.0 OS/Android/Window Mobile/Symbian smartphone: Amazon.ca: Electronics

2. $20

DURAGADGET Miniature Bluetooth Tablet Keyboard For Apple iPad 2, Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 & ASUS EeePad Transformer: Amazon.ca: Electronics

3. $30 

K10 Bluetooth Keyboard, ideal for iPad/iPad2, iPhone with Bluetooth, Playstation 3, mobile devices with Windows Mobile / Nokia Symbian OS: Amazon.ca: Electronics

4. $40

Hip Street HS-PBMINIKYBD Mini Bluetooth Keyboard for Playbook (Black): Amazon.ca: Electronics

5. $40

Mini Handheld Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard with Joystick Mouse Control 76 keys: Amazon.ca: Electronics


So those are some ( Top Five ) That i looked at and believe to be ok options, now if anyone has any experience with any of these , witch would you recommend...

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have any experience with bluetooth keyboards, but I feel that most will be near the same quality and work the same way.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

You're going write essays? Use a computer. And Microsoft spell check  no offence but...

Just save them in your Google docs and they will be available on any PC, any android, any device that can connect to the internet with a web browser.

I have never tried to connect a keyboard to a phone. But if It can be done, I'd go for a top name over any other feature, regardless of price.

Why buy cheap? So it breaks sooner?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I am looking for a keyboard because I want to use it with my tablet not really with the phone. I am often, away from my house and desktop so I use my tablet, its ia more protible then a laptop.


----------

